# P069E stuttering & hesitation (bucking)



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Alright guys, I have fixed most of my issues now. Everything is working fine and the only thing left that I need to tackle is the P069E code. My car is hesitating when it go past 1000 RPM. I think that it is worse when the car is cold. Could it be a fuel pump or an electronic module?


----------

